# homemade fingernail grinding jig



## Chrisp (30 Jun 2009)

Thought I would pop this one in here aswell as the turning forum, this is my latest jig, not wanting spend or having the funds for a fingernail grinding jig similar to the Robert Sorby I went about a bit of metal work and after a couple of days in the garage tinkering around ended up with this.















I've only set it up today for a test run and it was great, it isn't going to be used on the perform grinder (I took the guards off for the pic) I have an old Wolf grinder 8" that it is intended for, and I saved myself a few quid too!


----------



## Steve Maskery (30 Jun 2009)

Chrisp":1wm7q4in said:


> I took the guards off for the pic



Yeah, right! 

Nice job, but please treat us as adults!

S


----------



## Chrisp (30 Jun 2009)

Thought I would get in there before anyone else did! it was a sale one from my last visist to Axminster but it didn't come with any rests or gaurds so I had to make them, the wet wheel is out of round and is one of the reasons I don't use it.


----------

